# Monster-Mania Con 11/8-22-24 Cherry Hill, NJ



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

This con is always a lot of fun, with interesting guests and events. If you're in the area, check it out. 

VERY SPECIAL GUEST
ROBERT
ENGLUND
"FREDDY KRUEGER"
________________________________________
VERY SPECIAL GUEST
RICHARD DREYFUSS
JAWS 
CLOSE ENCOUNTERS OF THE THIRD KIND
TENTATIVE
DAYS AND TIMES TBA
________________________________________
TYLER MANE
ROB ZOMBIE'S HALLOWEEN
X-MEN 
THE DEVIL'S REJECTS
WCW WRESTLING STAR "BIG SKY"
________________________________________
JASON MEWES
CLERKS
JAY AND SILENT BOB STRIKE BACK
________________________________________
KANE HODDER
"JASON"
FRIDAY THE 13TH VII-X
________________________________________
ELLIE CORNELL
"RACHEL CARRUTHERS"
HALLOWEEN IV & V
HOUSE OF THE DEAD 1 & 2
________________________________________
DANIELLE HARRIS
"JAMIE CARRUTHERS"
HALLOWEEN IV & V
"ANNIE BRACKETT" 
ROB ZOMBIE'S HALLOWEEN
________________________________________
DEREK MEARS
"JASON"
FRIDAY THE 13TH 2009
THE HILLS HAVE EYES II (2007)
________________________________________

VERY SPECIAL GUEST
HEATHER LANGENKAMP
"NANCY"
NIGHTMARE ON ELM ST 1& 3
NEW NIGHTMARE
LISA WILCOX
"ALICE JOHNSON"
NIGHTMARE ON 
ELM ST 4 & 5
ANDRAS JONES
"RICK JOHNSON"
NIGHTMARE ON 
ELM ST 4

BROOKE THEISS
"DEBBIE STEVENS"
NIGHTMARE ON 
ELM ST 4
TOY NEWKIRK
"SHEILA KOPECKY"
NIGHTMARE ON 
ELM ST 4
KEN SAGOES
"ROLAND KINCAID"
NIGHTMARE ON 
ELM ST 3 & 4
RODNEY EASTMAN
"JOEY CRUSEL"
NIGHTMARE ON 
ELM ST 3 & 4
FIRST CON EVER!
WHIT HERTFORD
"JACOB"
NIGHTMARE ON 
ELM ST 5
LIN SHAYE
NIGHTMARE ON 
ELM ST 
NEW NIGHTMARE
SNAKES ON A PLANE
________________________________________
VINCENT DIFATE
Hugo Award winning
Sci-Fi Illustrator
Monster-Mania Cover Artist

Monster-Mania Con8 May 2007 Horror Movie and Memorabilia Convention

Monster-Mania Con11 Guests


----------

